# So I built myself a new bike ...... SUFFER !



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it's that time of year again when all bike industry people flok to LasVegas to check out all the new goodies in the bike world .

Since I have been riding the same bike since we left for tour in July of 2005 I thought it might be a good idea to built myself a new bike for Interbike this year .

The StreetFighter is the frame that started it all here at Nemesis Project so I wanted to redesign the frame and improve a few things I thought could be built better than the orignal wile also saving some weight .

As with all the bike we build here at Nemesis Project the new StreetFighter was built from 100% OX platinum tube sets from TrueTemper !! 
For this bike I designed and spec'd the butting profile of each tube .

I also designed a new sliding dropout system that is centered around the real axle not 2 tiny 5mm allen bolt's .

But the most work on this frame went into designing the new chainguide mounting standard for the Spanish B/B so I could use the new Nemesis Project Insurgent chain guide system !!!!

Check out the pic's !!!


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

NICE:thumbsup: woot i want one:madman: i love the chainguide.does the lower part of the guide have a removeable plate so if you bash up the bottom of the guide you can just throw another one on. How much does it Weigh?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

hofferfish said:


> NICE:thumbsup: woot i want one:madman: i love the chainguide.does the lower part of the guide have a removeable plate so if you bash up the bottom of the guide you can just throw another one on. How much does it Weigh?


Weight ... ??
I'm not 100% sure I jsut opened the box and threw it on my bike, the main guide body is aluminum but the rest is high tech plastic so it really doesn't weight much al all !

The design is completely modular , so the bottom grind skin is replaceable , the support behind it is designed to break before the aluminum guide body is damaged too !

We spend some serious time on the FEA and solid modeling software designing this product .. look for pre production versions at MRP's booth in Vegas !!!


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

hhmm...there needs to be more mtb frames with either spanish or mib bb's. How does the guide attach to the shell?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I hate you. 
Nice bike though.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> hhmm...there needs to be more mtb frames with either spanish or mib bb's. How does the guide attach to the shell?


It doesnt really atach to the frame so to speak , the guide and the backing bash plate sandwich the mountng tab .. it's a really stiff mounting interface , in fact I ran the guide on another bike for a few days without the mounting bolt !

This guide is the first version of the new Nemesis Project Spanish mounting standard !

YES the bike featured has a Spanish B/B which features our new propritary mounting standard !

I prefer spanish B/B as they are lighter , better availibility of parts and cross compatibility IE: 19.0mm and 22.2mm spindles .

MID really doesnt have any advantages over Spanish , it jsut has bigger bearings . MID seems to work better for BMX bikes and Spanish works out better for MTB both in DIA of shell size and width of shell .

NOW this being said our mounting standard is cross campatible with MID , Spanish and Euro so this guide works on pretty much every bike out there ... ICSG compaitble mounting adaptors will be availible later on also .


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

so...uhh when you putting that in the mail to ship it to my house?


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice. I can almost see a bunch of of geared molly mcguire and fall guys for 4x use...not that I would ever do that to my molly.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hot brad, very hot. I like it. You need to tell me what those pedals are though. And that saddle too. Did you just paint the spokes or are there really red spokes out there?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good. :thumbsup: Further proof that bike riding _and_ bike building can be an art.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

One question: If the chain slipped off the chainring, how do you get it back on? Looks like very tight clearance with the chain tensioner.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

its a chain guide, its ment to be there so the chain DOESNT slip off


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

free rider said:


> its a chain guide, its ment to be there so the chain DOESNT slip off


YES what freerider said ... it doesnt come off , the tolernce is very tight so the chain has no room to move around or jump.
The guide blocks also have a 45' angle cutinto them so when your chain goes slack from backpedeling the chain doesnt become loose on the chainring !

Everyone thank you for your great compliments on my new bike !!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok here's the build list 

Frame: 07" StreetFighter prototype 
FORK: Nemesis Tuned Dopio air system installed on a new world cup 4x 
HS: FSA Orbit CF
Stem: NYC freeride HOE
Spacers: Chris King red 
H-Bar: Easton EA-70 monkeylight 
Seatpost: Thomson Materpiece
Seat: Shadow Slim John Jennings seat 
PostClamp: Profile racing
Wheels: Industry Nine hubs and spokes ( oonly set of 24"s ever made )
Rims: SunRingle MTX powdercoated to match the frame 
Tires: F/ MAXXIS Holy Roller R/Aarow Launch
Tubes : IRC Tourque 
ChainGuide: Nemesis Project / MRP Insurgent guide 
Cranks : MRP Bones 
Pedals : Animal Hamilton DMX
Brakes: Magura Marta red anodize 
Chain: DuraAce 9spd 
Sprocket: TREE bicycle co. Custom made 9spd 27T
Rear DER: Saint


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Post a pic with the chain on when you get a chance. Looks sweet!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Evil4bc, will there be different sizes available for different chainring/sprocket sizes? or only for the 27 (which seems a bit of an odd number to me actually). from the pictures it doesn't look adjustable... I'd like one for the 34t (wish it was a tree, haha) on my turner rail with a euro bb/normal iscg mounts. 
also, another question, is this product going to be marketed by, and under the MRP name? just curious... what about availability, when, what price, where? any info would be much appreciated.
Just have to agree with everyone else, extremely nice ride!
24" I9's with a saint axle... dayum... I think that bike would show me up even without any rider on it!

also, swerve76, gears on a Molly or FallGuy... how? they have 110mm hub spacing and no der. hanger.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

profile 3 speed bmx hub and chain tug/hanger. There is a pic of a geared fallguy on ridemonkey in the 24 inches of love thread.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> profile 3 speed bmx hub and chain tug/hanger. There is a pic of a geared fallguy on ridemonkey in the 24 inches of love thread.


oh yeah, very interesting. I knew of the profile 3 speed hub, and I remember vaguely about that "love... something" thread and the guy there who posted up about it, but I never checked back to see if it worked out. I didn't realize he used a chaintub/hanger combo... wasn't it custom made by tonic fab or something?
But, for just 3 gears, all of that extra stuff... man, I don't know, not my thing, but very interesting either way.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a similar 3 speed setup on my DOC, but my molly will stay ss.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job, brad! That frame is so clean looking.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice. i love that guide


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

OH MAN that thing is hawt. I'm so buying a 4X if you guys will tune 'em next year!


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

so how much for a frame?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Brad, You have truely inspired me to go into the bike buildin industry, everything about that bike I love, I love the lines on the frame. it just looks so perfect as if like, its computer generated. If you wouldnt mind, id love to drive up to the nemisis wearhouse and meet you and check out your place. Im really curious. Do you know where I could snag some clored spokes? What do you use to build your frames, like is there a specific program that you use or sumtin like that, also how did you figure out the geometry, just fooling around with parts untill its right?

Again that is the Sickest Bike ive ever seen in my life. No joke, its my wallpaper now


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> Brad, You have truely inspired me to go into the bike buildin industry, everything about that bike I love, I love the lines on the frame. it just looks so perfect as if like, its computer generated. If you wouldnt mind, id love to drive up to the nemisis wearhouse and meet you and check out your place. Im really curious. Do you know where I could snag some clored spokes? What do you use to build your frames, like is there a specific program that you use or sumtin like that, also how did you figure out the geometry, just fooling around with parts untill its right?
> 
> Again that is the Sickest Bike ive ever seen in my life. No joke, its my wallpaper now


Me too, and at 17, I have decided that I will be a industrial designer with a second job of bikeshop owner and bike maker.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Me too, and at 17, I have decided that I will be a industrial designer with a second job of bikeshop owner and bike maker.


hey snaky wanna open a shop together


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

HA me three at 18 thought and i'm at school for it as we speak. mechanical engineering technology with a minor in manufacturing and production most likely. then you can buy one of my frames brad!

oh and brad, will that chainguide beable to work with....oh say a saint crank set on this ugly orange bike i have?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine wants to open a shop with me already. But sure, come along! We'll have fun


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

The only words that describe that ride properly are damn, sexy, and awesome.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

How is the marzocchi 4x, btw?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

zocci 4x? or zooci 4x with nemisis mod thinger?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

both, I guess . . .


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

i want one... how much?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you want the frame or the guide? I know for a fact that the frame ranges from $700 to $800-850 depending on options and colour. Add shipping to that of course. I'm looking forward to getting my secret agent. Brad told me he'd finish it up right after he came back from interbike.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

evil4bc, very sick bike. wanna sell it to me for cheap :ihih: that chainguide looks really cool, thank you for useing spanish BB  I know parts are so much easier to come by now that I have have a frame with a euro BB ... 30 dollar BMX cranks = strength of saints.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

How is the 4X? It seems to be nothing more than a slightly longer Dirt Jumper. Is it a better fork, or is it the same? It costs about the same . . .


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> How is the 4X? It seems to be nothing more than a slightly longer Dirt Jumper. Is it a better fork, or is it the same? It costs about the same . . .


WOW .... thanks everyone ! The comments about my new bikes are great totally blew me away !!

The stock 4x uses the lighter all mountain SL crown , new stronger lower casting and standard SSV internals .
The fork on my bike has totally one off internals that took me well over a day to machine and hand fit to the forks internals .. one leg has a re-worked Doppio air cart and the other leg has our new tuned straight air cart with rebound damping .
Sevral people at the show couldnt believe the fork was 100% air , they swore I have a spring in one side .. nope all air and it feels like a tuned Z-1 
I'm going to make a tuned compression straight air cart for it though , I think it might has a bit too much rebound and not enough platform style compression feel which seems to be more what people want for urban riding these day's .

There have been a few more photos of the bike posted arund the web and some on the Nemesis Project site also , the guide has also gotten a bunch of great feedback so thanks !! MRP is looking to going into production so I'll will try to keep everyone posted on the status !!

Big thanks go out to Fred and everyone over at I9 for the wheels , Santiago Garcia at Atlantic bicycle for the Magura brakes , Lou and everyone at PricePoint.com wear price is the point ! thanks for help on the Shimano and Easton stuff !! ,Brian at Marzocchi for finding the part #'s to all my special requests to make frankin forks , Tim Fry and the crew at MRP , Al C and the colective genius at GKN Sintered Metals R&D .. you guys make dreams happen , Andy and Greg from NYC freeride , Shane at Animal bikes ... nice tattoo man when you getting a Nemesis logo ? , Snaky69 for buying me my first beer and sevral more after that at Wolfgang puck's !


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> WOW .... thanks everyone ! The comments about my new bikes are great totally blew me away !!


as if it was a surprise, that bike is off the hook and you know it


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

No problem on the beer, the first one's always the best!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

finally got rid of those beatup deity cranks.


nice bike dude. it's your best so far, imo.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice bike I like that whole crank/guide that you got its awsome.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

zerossix said:


> HA me three at 18 thought and i'm at school for it as we speak. mechanical engineering technology with a minor in manufacturing and production most likely. then you can buy one of my frames brad!
> 
> oh and brad, will that chainguide beable to work with....oh say a saint crank set on this ugly orange bike i have?


ZerosSix and Foggy ... we will be offering summer internships for aspiring bike builders who are attending accredited engineering schools .. FYI :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> finally got rid of those beatup deity cranks.
> 
> nice bike dude. it's your best so far, imo.


Sweet thanks Dude .... Yup I'm pretty happy with it 

It's so light , I finf myself flipping around faster on front wheels spins .. so much so that my front tire been leaving the ground and I do a semi 120 degree spin inbetween nose pick and tail tap .. and it bunnyhops like noother bike I have had before just point and pop it's so easy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Sweet thanks Dude .... Yup I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> It's so light , I finf myself flipping around faster on front wheels spins .. so much so that my front tire been leaving the ground and I do a semi 120 degree spin inbetween nose pick and tail tap .. and it bunnyhops like noother bike I have had before just point and pop it's so easy


My bike is still going to be prettier than yours Brad!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> zocci 4x? or zooci 4x with nemisis mod thinger?


It's a 4x body that I custom fitted with a Doppio Air cartrige in one side , and the onter I made a nemesis project straight rate air cart for ... basically totally custom one off fork .

I can ajust the travel from 50 to 100mm also , by changing the air pressure in the doppio cart


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

eh, forget my "custom frame" idea, Brad. As much as I'd like to mess around with it, I'd rather pick up a trials bike and just go with a Street Fighter in a few years. The geo is already proven, and by then I'll be all smooth and stuff and deserve a nice frame. And my bruiser will be trashed. 

I'll buy something from you eventually! Totally sweet kickass setup!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Brad, put the bike on a shop scale and weight it, gears, dirt and sweat included, please.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Brad, put the bike on a shop scale and weight it, gears, dirt and sweat included, please.


Ok going to bike shop right now to weight the sucker .... the other day at the skatepark I was betting kids money it weighed less than their bmx bikes and only 1 kid took my doller( had a lighter bike then me ) ... that's good odds !

Bump with new pic's from GrindState.com


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok going to bike shop right now to weight the sucker .... the other day at the skatepark I was betting kids money it weighed less than their bmx bikes and only 1 kid took my doller( had a lighter bike then me ) ... that's good odds !
> 
> Bump with new pic's from GrindState.com


That's a nice way to make money, I think I'll give that a try next summer haha!

Edit: Oh and it'd be great if you had a pic of those oval holes or whatever you talked about in the other thread, is there any angle we can see them?


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

The Black Chrome paint looks real nice


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SOG said:


> The Black Chrome paint looks real nice


Thanks


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Brad, you mentioned that to me at the S.F. Street Ride that you make a 14mm horiz drop out frame. Is it a regular frame you build or would it be a StreetFighter frame with 14mm drop outs?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Brad, you mentioned that to me at the S.F. Street Ride that you make a 14mm horiz drop out frame. Is it a regular frame you build or would it be a StreetFighter frame with 14mm drop outs?


Deathmobile, for a 14mm X 110mm bmx axle and rim-brake only.

B-rad, what is the deal with the new sliding dropout on the SF, I can't tell in the pics...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Brad, you mentioned that to me at the S.F. Street Ride that you make a 14mm horiz drop out frame. Is it a regular frame you build or would it be a StreetFighter frame with 14mm drop outs?


Here's a pic of a gen:2 DeathMobile


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Deathmobile, for a 14mm X 110mm bmx axle and rim-brake only.


 We have done a few 135mmX14mm DeathMobiles too ... check out the webpage later today for updated pic's of these sweet bikes , I had to custome make a disk tab and weld it to the top edge of the normal DM drops .



Satori said:


> B-rad, what is the deal with the new sliding dropout on the SF, I can't tell in the pics...


Oh jeezzz don't get started with the B-rad shizzzz  unless you have known me since high school . :nono: ... I'll let you get away with it this time but consider yourself warned  









Ok the sliding disk tab system , not really a sliding dropout as I have never really seen a benifit there , so ours is a real axle based system which incorperates the disktab into the inner chaintensioner and is then centered by a keyway machined into the inner edge of the dropout and a inner axle spacer .. IE: the steel part of the dropout is 14mm , the inner step is 14mm O.D. and 10mm inner I.D. for the saint axle .The benifit is that you get the ajustability of a standard horzontal dropout with the disk alignment of a sliding dropout without making your bike look goofy , not to mention trusting your life to 2 8.0mm bolts on each side of your drop scares the piss out of me !
There is also a locking bolt that runs in a machined channell to support the disk tab .
We tested it on the FEA for a wile under all sorts of differnt load patterns and such and it help up fine!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What brakes are those Brad?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok last reply untill tonight , I was jsut eating lunch and drinking some coffee now I gotta get back to building Snaky's bike so I'll make this answer quick

MAGURA MArta's ... why they show the love !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Some people are just spoiled . Nice to know my bike is in the works though :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

dear lord, brad, the more I look at it the more I want one. That is the sweetest complete I have ever seen. Sweeter than Cru's P.3, which is pretty hard to beat. 

Brad, if I'm 97 when I do it, I'm buying a Nemesis Street Fighter. That frame is the beastliest steel thing on the market, and I want a steel frame next.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> dear lord, brad, the more I look at it the more I want one. That is the sweetest complete I have ever seen. Sweeter than Cru's P.3, which is pretty hard to beat.
> 
> Brad, if I'm 97 when I do it, I'm buying a Nemesis Street Fighter. That frame is the beastliest steel thing on the market, and I want a steel frame next.


Can't beat the ride feel of steel dirtyharry, trust me on this one, my norco is my first cr-mo bike and I will never go back to aluminum.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I know. It'll take a bit of getting used to after riding aluminum (not more than a couple hours, though). I've rode J-dogg's steelhead a bit, and even though I couldn't do anything hardly on it (I think this was 'cause I'm unused to the rear 24) it felt real, REAL nice. I'm finally getting to where I can huck my bruiser real well (after I got some kickass DMR cromo riserbars, of course), but I still am not so fond of the aluminum. I like the geo pretty well, though. It's a great beginner set up. 

Anyway, yeah, steel's the real deal, and that Street Fighter sure is sweet! A bit over my budget for a couple years, but that's how long I'm gonna need to deserve a frame like that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I know. It'll take a bit of getting used to after riding aluminum (not more than a couple hours, though). I've rode J-dogg's steelhead a bit, and even though I couldn't do anything hardly on it (I think this was 'cause I'm unused to the rear 24) it felt real, REAL nice. I'm finally getting to where I can huck my bruiser real well (after I got some kickass DMR cromo riserbars, of course), but I still am not so fond of the aluminum. I like the geo pretty well, though. It's a great beginner set up.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, steel's the real deal, and that Street Fighter sure is sweet! A bit over my budget for a couple years, but that's how long I'm gonna need to deserve a frame like that.


I'm really looking forward to their full susser as well, and may very well end up buying it if I have some spare change lying around haha!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

And of course, a custommed Marzocchi to go with it! (the Street Fighter). Man, I think way too far ahead. I practically know all the parts I wanna stick on my next DJ bike.

And my trials bike I'm gonna buy next year (this is a FOR SURE), as well. I just gotta make the money, and the heatsink 24 incher is mine!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice bike Brad...................


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice bike Brad...................


Thanks Shiver .. pretty fond of it myself


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks Shiver .. pretty fond of it myself


those chicks don't look hot enough to hang out w/a cool guy like you:thumbsup:

last thing.....I like how you stamped Nemises in the rear drop outs....that is tight


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> those chicks don't look hot enough to hang out w/a cool guy like you:thumbsup:
> 
> last thing.....I like how you stamped Nemises in the rear drop outs....that is tight


What you talking bout thoes girls wanted to party !

Thanks for the commet on the dropouts too BTW: this has always been my favorite part on our bikes , kinda some old school flavor on a very new school design .

:thumbsup: Thanks for all the support Shiver !! Always appreciated


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> What you talking bout thoes girls wanted to party !
> 
> Thanks for the commet on the dropouts too BTW: this has always been my favorite part on our bikes , kinda some old school flavor on a very new school design .
> 
> :thumbsup: Thanks for all the support Shiver !! Always appreciated


It's just a little detail that goes a long way in showing your craftsmanship.


----------

